# Putin:”Denazifichiamo l’Ucraina”. Zelensky:”Voglio parlargli”



## admin (3 Marzo 2022)

Putin: "Russia e Ucraina unico popolo. 5 milioni di rubli per tutti i feriti. Anche soldati che non hanno potuto continuare il servizio, diaria mensile come prevede la legge come le truppe che stanno partecipando in questa spedizione. Si sta combattendo per la pace e per denazificare e demilitalizzare la zona. Ricorderemo tutti, commemoreremo tutti coloro che sono caduti in questa operazione. Nessuno può minacciare la Russia”.

Zelensky:”Devo parlare con Putin perché è l'unico modo per fermare questa guerra. Siediti e parliamo ma non a 30 metri. Se noi dovessimo scomparire, che Dio ci protegga, allora sarà il turno della Lettonia, della Lituania, dell'Estonia ecc... Fino al muro di Berlino, credetemi"

MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin: "Russia e Ucraina unico popolo. 5 milioni di rubli per tutti i feriti. Anche soldati che non hanno potuto continuare il servizio, diaria mensile come prevede la legge come le truppe che stanno partecipando in questa spedizione. Si sta combattendo per la pace e per denazificare e demilitalizzare la zona. Ricorderemo tutti, commemoreremo tutti coloro che sono caduti in questa operazione. Nessuno può minacciare la Russia”.
> 
> Zelensky:”Devo parlare con Putin perché è l'unico modo per fermare questa guerra. Siediti e parliamo ma non a 30 metri. Se noi dovessimo scomparire, che Dio ci protegga, allora sarà il turno della Lettonia, della Lituania, dell'Estonia ecc... Fino al muro di Berlino, credetemi"


Putin ha paura a meno di 30 metri


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

5 milioni di rubli per tutti is the new 2 milioni di posti di lavoro per tutti. Erano amiconi, in fondo.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin: "Russia e Ucraina unico popolo. 5 milioni di rubli per tutti i feriti. Anche soldati che non hanno potuto continuare il servizio, diaria mensile come prevede la legge come le truppe che stanno partecipando in questa spedizione. Si sta combattendo per la pace e per denazificare e demilitalizzare la zona. Ricorderemo tutti, commemoreremo tutti coloro che sono caduti in questa operazione. Nessuno può minacciare la Russia”.
> 
> Zelensky:”Devo parlare con Putin perché è l'unico modo per fermare questa guerra. Siediti e parliamo ma non a 30 metri. Se noi dovessimo scomparire, che Dio ci protegga, allora sarà il turno della Lettonia, della Lituania, dell'Estonia ecc... Fino al muro di Berlino, credetemi"


Lo vedo molto dialogante!


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2022)

quei cinesi civili impossibilitati a lasciare l'ucraina sicuramente l'ha buttato lì per caso


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

rispondo qui perchè l'altro è stato chiuso

Putin" combattiamo contro i mercenari"

ha un bel coraggio..c'è pieno di mercenari che lottano da anni con i separatisti russi..


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.*


Fuggono tutti da Putin, Georgia, Svezia, Finlandia, Moldavia...chissà perché. Sono tutti pazzi sicuramente...


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin: "Russia e Ucraina unico popolo. 5 milioni di rubli per tutti i feriti. Anche soldati che non hanno potuto continuare il servizio, diaria mensile come prevede la legge come le truppe che stanno partecipando in questa spedizione. Si sta combattendo per la pace e per denazificare e demilitalizzare la zona. Ricorderemo tutti, commemoreremo tutti coloro che sono caduti in questa operazione. Nessuno può minacciare la Russia”.
> 
> Zelensky:”Devo parlare con Putin perché è l'unico modo per fermare questa guerra. Siediti e parliamo ma non a 30 metri. Se noi dovessimo scomparire, che Dio ci protegga, allora sarà il turno della Lettonia, della Lituania, dell'Estonia ecc... Fino al muro di Berlino, credetemi"


Continuo, senza dargli alcuna colpa in particolare (d'altronde senza Putin non ne avremo mai sentito parlare), a sostenere che sto Zelensky é un pagliaccio n.1, almeno tanto burattino quanto quel criminale di Lukashenko. Con questo buffone capo di stato sarei già scappato in Angola, altro che lottare e morire. Pazzesco che questo sia un presidente


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.*


perchè i prossimi sono loro, questione di giorni


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.*


noi abbiamo paura relativamente del nucleare ma pensate a quelle nazioni come appunto la Moldavia che hanno una concreta e reale paura di essere invasi? dev'essere un incubo vivere cosi...


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> 5 milioni di rubli per tutti is the new 2 milioni di posti di lavoro per tutti. Erano amiconi, in fondo.


Tra l’altro fra tre giorni con 5 milioni di rubli si comprerà al massimo un cerotto…


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.*


.


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.*


É tardi ormai, peggiorerebbe ulteriormente la situazione


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fuggono tutti da Putin, Georgia, Svezia, Finlandia, Moldavia...chissà perché. Sono tutti pazzi sicuramente...


Metà dei Paesi dell’ex-Patto di Varsavia si son fiondati nella NATO dopo pochi anni dal crollo dell’URSS, l’altra metà si è fiondata nella NATO, casualmente, a distanza di pochi anni dall’inizio dell’ascesa di Putin.
Qui in Occidente saremo anche brutti, sporchi e cattivi ma evidentemente da quelle parti non è che ci sia l’El Dorado.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

So che non c'entra niente, ma ho visto ora un video passato di Zelensky che assieme a uno suonava il piano con il pistolino.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Metà dei Paesi dell’ex-Patto di Varsavia si son fiondati nella NATO dopo pochi anni dal crollo dell’URSS, l’altra metà si è fiondata nella NATO, casualmente, a distanza di pochi anni dall’inizio dell’ascesa di Putin.
> Qui in Occidente saremo anche brutti, sporchi e cattivi ma evidentemente da quelle parti non è che ci sia l’Eldorado.


c'è pieno di gente da loro che vuole o vorrebbe vivere come da noi..mentre non trovi quasi nessuno da noi che vorrebbe vivere come loro..ci sarà un motivo

non parlo solo della Russia..ma anche della Cina..dei paesi arabi ecc


----------



## darden (3 Marzo 2022)

Comunque uno che parla così la pace non la vuole.. se si accordano poi come lo dice che magari i nazisti ucraini restano ma nella parte occidentale dell'ucraina?


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> So che non c'entra niente, ma ho visto ora un video passato di Zelensky che assieme a uno suonava il piano con il pistolino.


Senza Putin la guerra non sarebbe mai iniziata, senza Zelensky sarebbe già finita.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Marzo 2022)

Gira da su twitter da 10 giorni  
Ti consiglio anche il video dove sta ballando con i tacchi alti vestito in lattice. Uno spettacolo !


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

Comunque un bel casino.

Non saprei che fare, non che sia importante, ma tant' è.

Prima di criticare o dire penso sempre a cosa farei io, ma in.questo caso non vedo davvero soluzione se non quella di dire a Putin: "ok, dicci quello che vuoi e lo avrai"

Però bisogna calpestare la propria dignità, e sopratutto: non è che poi ci pentiremmo?

Mah...


----------



## Snake (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri di certe affermazioni? Al posto di Zelensky ci sarebbe potuto essere chiunque, avrebbe agito praticamente allo stesso modo. Questi attacchi a Zelensky sono puerili e senza alcun senso logico.
> 
> Denotano che non conoscete la storia recente dell'Ucraina. Nel 2013 hanno messo a ferro e fuoco una intera nazione e costretto il governo a sloggiare perché filorusso.
> 
> Continuate ad attaccare Zelensky più di Putin, vi definite da soli.



non hanno la minima idea del livello di patriottismo degli ucraini, questi sono disposti ad una carneficina pur di non fare la fine della bielorussia


----------



## mabadi (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> 5 milioni di rubli per tutti is the new 2 milioni di posti di lavoro per tutti. Erano amiconi, in fondo.


no
oggi sono 50.000 euro in Italia copri un 17% di danno non patrimoniale per un soggetto di 24 anni
A fine guerra saranno 5000 euro


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> non hanno la minima idea del livello di patriottismo degli ucraini, questi sono disposti ad una carneficina pur di non fare la fine della bielorussia


Capisco perfettamente la loro paura verso un allargamento del conflitto, quindi sperano che finisca in qualunque modo e vedono in Zelensky un ostacolo alla fine del conflitto.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

*Kadyrov annuncia su Telegram:

"Darò 500.000 dollari a chi mi porta uno dei capi del battaglione nazista Azov"


I ceceni filorussi dicono di aver conquistato la più grande base militare in Ucraina*


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

*Putin:"distruggeremo l'anti-Russia voluta dall'Occidente"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Kadyrov:
> 
> "Darò 500.000 dollari a chi mi porta uno dei capi del battaglione nazista Azov"*


Azov vs. Ceceni....bella gente entrambi.


----------



## mabadi (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> noi abbiamo paura relativamente del nucleare ma pensate a quelle nazioni come appunto la Moldavia che hanno una concreta e reale paura di essere invasi? dev'essere un incubo vivere cosi...


Io credo che la nazione che potrebbe scatenare tutto siano la Finlandia e la Svezia in quanto si trovano nella C.E. 
Se dovessero attaccare la Finlandia perchè intende aderire alla Nato sarebbe guerra totale


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri di certe affermazioni? Al posto di Zelensky ci sarebbe potuto essere chiunque, avrebbe agito praticamente allo stesso modo. Questi attacchi a Zelensky sono puerili e senza alcun senso logico.
> 
> Denotano che non conoscete la storia recente dell'Ucraina. Nel 2013 hanno messo a ferro e fuoco una intera nazione e costretto il governo a sloggiare perché filorusso.
> 
> Continuate ad attaccare Zelensky più di Putin, vi definite da soli.


Non credo che fra persone sane di mente ci sia bisogno di attaccare o definire Putin, ma se vi fa stare più tranquilli scriverò dopo ogni post l'hashtag TWITTA (così facciamo ancor più contento il bro Zele) #fckptn

#fckptn


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non credo che fra persone sane di mente ci sia bisogno di attaccare o definire Putin, ma se vi fa stare più tranquilli scriverò dopo ogni post l'hashtag TWITTA (così facciamo ancor più contento il bro Zele) #fckptn
> 
> #fckptn


Non credo che fra persone sane di mente ci sia bisogno di attaccare o definire Zelensky.
Lasciamo stare gli off topic dai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

*Reuters: Raggiunto un accordo sulla creazione di corridoi umanitari e un possibile cessate il fuoco temporaneo*


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin:"distruggeremo l'anti-Russia voluta dall'Occidente"*


nel frattempo quelli trattano aria fritta


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

*Bari, petizione su internet già con migliaia di firme per rimuovere la targa vicino la statua di San Nicola con la firma di Putin.*
*Un gesto di legame per un santo che unisce cattolici e ortodossi.

Il sindaco De Caro contrario:*

*"Non sono favorevole a cancellare pezzi di storia, si potrà magari mettere accanto una epigrafe per spiegare la posizione della città rispetto a quella targa"*


se non fosse la targa ma la statua sicuro che ci sarebbero dei folli pronti a buttarla giù come gli esaltati negli USA nel 2020
ora bisogna proteggerla da imbrattatori stile monumento di Montanelli


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non credo che fra persone sane di mente ci sia bisogno di attaccare o definire Zelensky.


Infatti, un povero idio.ta come lo é Di Maio. Gente che dovrebbe vender bibite (con tutto il rispetto per chi fa questo nella vita) o suonare pianoforti con il pistolino, non fare il capo di stato a colpi di twitts. Mi stupisco non si sia aperto un profilo tiktoks, sai quanti followers?
#fckptn


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Reuters: Raggiunto un accordo sulla creazione di corridoi umanitari e un possibile cessate il fuoco temporaneo*



.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Reuters: Raggiunto un accordo sulla creazione di corridoi umanitari e un possibile cessate il fuoco temporaneo*


Sul primo punto ci credo, il secondo la vedo male o comunque molto temporaneo


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin:"distruggeremo l'anti-Russia voluta dall'Occidente"*


Qualcuno gli spieghi cos'é l' internette, questo crede che a colpi di fake news abbia il popolo dalla sua parte  più che Fck a me Putin sembra un boomerone


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Infatti, un povero idio.ta come lo é Di Maio. Gente che dovrebbe vender bibite (con tutto il rispetto per chi fa questo nella vita) o suonare pianoforti con il pistolino, non fare il capo di stato a colpi di twitts. Mi stupisco non si sia aperto un profilo tiktoks, sai quanti followers?
> #fckptn


Il passato di Zelensky non ha nulla a che vedere con la situazione attuale, sta agendo come qualunque capo di stato in difesa della sua patria, sta facendo di tutto per non farla soccombere, è un ragionamento semplicissimo.


----------



## Viulento (3 Marzo 2022)

abbasso zelensky, viva red ronnie e' gia' stato detto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma voi siete sicuri di certe affermazioni? Al posto di Zelensky ci sarebbe potuto essere chiunque, avrebbe agito praticamente allo stesso modo. Questi attacchi a Zelensky sono puerili e senza alcun senso logico.
> 
> Denotano che non conoscete la storia recente dell'Ucraina. *Nel 2013 hanno messo a ferro e fuoco una intera nazione e costretto il governo a sloggiare perché filorusso.*
> 
> Continuate ad attaccare Zelensky più di Putin, vi definite da soli.



Assolutamente non spinti da nessuno,vero ?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Reuters: Raggiunto un accordo sulla creazione di corridoi umanitari e un possibile cessate il fuoco temporaneo*


speriamo, almeno gli diano il tempo di spostare la gente


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

>


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Assolutamente non spinti da nessuno,vero ?


E quindi? Sappiamo tutti come va il mondo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*È STATO RAGGIUNTO UN ACCORDO PER IL CESSATE IL FUOCO TEMPORANEO LIMITATO ALLE ZONE ADIBITE A CORRIDOI UMANITARI PER L'EVACUAZIONE DEI CIVILI.
SUCCESSIVAMENTE SI TERRANNO ALTRI NEGOZIATI.*


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E quindi? Sappiamo tutti come va il mondo...


Quando finiranno con l'Ucraina e invaderanno la Moldavia, quelli che ora chiedono che il Presidente Ucraino deve consegnare l'Ucraina a Putin faranno lo stesso con quello Moldavo: "Il fesso deve arrendersi tanto è spacciato, Putin sta difendendo la sua Russia dai cattivoni Nato! Fa gli interessi del suo paese, è la Nato che vuole tutta l'Europa!" a furia di dire così arriverà che i carri armati varcheranno le alpi e vediamo se diranno che anche noi dobbiamo sottometterci a Putin.


----------



## Viulento (3 Marzo 2022)

ma sti ucraini si sono presentati ancora conciati cosi all'incontro?

che volgarita'!!


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il passato di Zelensky non ha nulla a che vedere con la situazione attuale, sta agendo come qualunque capo di stato in difesa della sua patria, sta facendo di tutto per non farla soccombere, è un ragionamento semplicissimo.


Sta agendo male sotto tutti i punti di vista. Devi capire che giudicare negativamente l'operato di Zelensky non implica sostenere Putin, trovo grottesco anche doverlo sottolineare. Zelensky capo di uno stato confinante con governi di pazzi, é allucinante (COL SENNO DI POI eh..). É tipo Montalbano premier dell'Iran.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

comunque le bottigliette d'acqua di Lukashenko sono sempre belle sigillate anche dopo incontri di 3 ore.


----------



## Viulento (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sta agendo male sotto tutti i punti di vista. Devi capire che giudicare negativamente l'operato di Zelensky non implica sostenere Putin, trovo grottesco anche doverlo sottolineare. Zelensky capo di uno stato confinante con governi di pazzi, é allucinante (COL SENNO DI POI eh..). É tipo Montalbano premier dell'Iran.


e chi ci dovrebbe essere come capo di stato? un salvini ucraino andrebbe bene?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E quindi? Sappiamo tutti come va il mondo...



A maggior ragione che sappiamo come va il mondo...
Non è che una mattina si sono alzati,si sono guardati in faccia e hanno detto : buttiamo giù il governo in quanto filorusso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione che sappiamo come va il mondo...
> Non è che una mattina si sono alzati,si sono guardati in faccia e hanno detto : buttiamo giù il governo in quanto filorusso.


Si...quindi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *È STATO RAGGIUNTO UN ACCORDO PER IL CESSATE IL FUOCO TEMPORANEO LIMITATO ALLE ZONE ADIBITE A CORRIDOI UMANITARI PER L'EVACUAZIONE DEI CIVILI.
> SUCCESSIVAMENTE SI TERRANNO ALTRI NEGOZIATI.*


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2022)

Pongo l'accento sul discorso di Putin, se lo avete visto.

1) stanco, provato, voce stentata 
2) NON è al Cremlino, con ogni probabilità è un bunker.

Se non è al Cremlino, dov'è?
E soprattutto PERCHE non è al Cremlino?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pongo l'accento sul discorso di Putin, se lo avete visto.
> 
> 1) stanco, provato, voce stentata
> 2) NON è al Cremlino, con ogni probabilità è un bunker.
> ...


Dici che s’è messo al riparo dai suoi o che teme attacchi su vasta scala?


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Senza Putin la guerra non sarebbe mai iniziata, senza Zelensky sarebbe già finita.


Ho invece la sensazione che se Zelensky si muovesse per trattare, cadrebbe sotto fuoco amico. Interpreta ed è alla testa di un movimento di resistenza che continuerà ad esistere anche senza di lui.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Dici che s’è messo al riparo dai suoi o che teme attacchi su vasta scala?


per me piu la prima


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (3 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> per me piu la prima


Penso anch’io sia così!


----------



## mabadi (3 Marzo 2022)

Se Zelensky dovesse accettare "l'offerta" di Putin cosa succederebbe?


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pongo l'accento sul discorso di Putin, se lo avete visto.
> 
> 1) stanco, provato, voce stentata
> 2) NON è al Cremlino, con ogni probabilità è un bunker.
> ...


spero non vada a trovare l'amico silvio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pongo l'accento sul discorso di Putin, se lo avete visto.
> 
> 1) stanco, provato, voce stentata
> 2) NON è al Cremlino, con ogni probabilità è un bunker.
> ...


Magari è ad Arcore


----------



## fabri47 (3 Marzo 2022)

"Basta conflitti" LOL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Se Zelensky dovesse accettare "l'offerta" di Putin cosa succederebbe?


I termini precisi non si conoscono, ma immagino si tratterebbe di cedere tutto l'est dell'ucraina alla Russia e la fascia costiera fino ad odessa.
L'Ucraina dovrebbe poi instaurare un governo filo russo.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E soprattutto PERCHE non è al Cremlino?



Fammi capire, cosa vorresti intendere? Ha paura dei suoi connazionali? Perchè se 141 stati ti votano contro, è ovvio il perchè non sta al Cremlino in piena guerra. Anche Zelensky sta dentro ad un bunker, nessuno si è chiesto perchè, immagino anche che sia una procedura standard.

Pardon, non è una guerra, è un'operazione speciale di denazificazione  (si rischiano 15 anni di detenzione a scriverlo..)


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Qualcuno gli spieghi cos'é l' internette, questo crede che a colpi di fake news abbia il popolo dalla sua parte  più che Fck a me Putin sembra un boomerone


Questo Zelensky ha girato una serie televisiva dal titolo più o meno Servire il Popolo, in cui recitava il presidente ucraino in un clima di scoramento generale verso la classe politica.
Divenne popolarissimo.
Si è messo in politica.
È stato eletto.
Ora fa quello che una volta recitava.
In qualche modo si è preparato meglio di un Di Maio che si è trovato li per equilibri politici. Un altro pagliaccio si trovò capo del Viminale senza degnarsi di frequentarlo.
In USA fu eletto Reagan.
Berlusconi era un Tycoon.
Per me Zelensky non è proprio uno sprovveduto nell'uso dei media.
Gli autocrati temono molto i giullari.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione che sappiamo come va il mondo...
> Non è che una mattina si sono alzati,si sono guardati in faccia e hanno detto : buttiamo giù il governo in quanto filorusso.



Non penso alle persone interessasse di avere un governo pro-russia o contro-russia. Quelle proteste sono scoppiate perché Yanukovich non ha firmato un accordo che prevedeva un avvicinamento all'UE. Pensatela come volete, ma
la maggioranza della popolazione vuol far parte del mondo occidentale, soprattutto i giovani
In ogni grosso sconvolgimento "popolare" ci sono influenze estere, questo non delegittima il fatto che milioni di persone si siano riversate nelle piazze


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, cosa vorresti intendere? Ha paura dei suoi connazionali? Perchè se 141 stati ti votano contro, è ovvio il perchè non sta al Cremlino in piena guerra. Anche Zelensky sta dentro ad un bunker, nessuno si è chiesto perchè, immagino anche che sia una procedura standard.
> 
> Pardon, non è una guerra, è un'operazione speciale di denazificazione  (si rischiano 15 anni di detenzione a scriverlo..)


Zelensky è nei bunker perché Kiev è bombardata da una settimana quasi, hanno mandato un commando che ha fallito il tentativo di omicidio ed oggi hanno distrutto il Palazzo Governativo di Kiev.

Ma penso anche io che sia una prassi in caso di guerra. Bush jr l'11 settembre 2001 è stato anche lui in un bunker dopo l'attentato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Questo Zelensky ha girato una serie televisiva dal titolo più o meno Servire il Popolo, in cui recitava il presidente ucraino in un clima di scoramento generale verso la classe politica.
> Divenne popolarissimo.
> Si è messo in politica.
> È stato eletto.
> ...


E zelensky i media li sa usare molto bene infatti. Proprio oggi ha invitato Putin ad un faccia a faccia per risolvere la questione (ma non a 30 metri come fa lui specificando , ma guardandosi negli occhi). Sa bene che Putin è in qualche bunker e non incontrerà mai zelenski.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, cosa vorresti intendere? Ha paura dei suoi connazionali? Perchè se 141 stati ti votano contro, è ovvio il perchè non sta al Cremlino in piena guerra. Anche Zelensky sta dentro ad un bunker, nessuno si è chiesto perchè, immagino anche che sia una procedura standard.
> 
> Pardon, non è una guerra, è un'operazione speciale di denazificazione  (si rischiano 15 anni di detenzione a scriverlo..)


Non cade una bomba su territorio russo, Mosca è sicurissima per Putin.
A meno che le minacce non provengano da fuori, ma...
A buon intenditor...


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non cade una bomba su territorio russo, Mosca è sicurissima per Putin.
> A meno che le minacce non provengano da fuori, ma...
> A buon intenditor...


Sicuramente teme più i suoi che i nemici.


----------



## Gito (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Putin: "Russia e Ucraina unico popolo. 5 milioni di rubli per tutti i feriti. Anche soldati che non hanno potuto continuare il servizio, diaria mensile come prevede la legge come le truppe che stanno partecipando in questa spedizione. Si sta combattendo per la pace e per denazificare e demilitalizzare la zona. Ricorderemo tutti, commemoreremo tutti coloro che sono caduti in questa operazione. Nessuno può minacciare la Russia”.
> 
> Zelensky:”Devo parlare con Putin perché è l'unico modo per fermare questa guerra. Siediti e parliamo ma non a 30 metri. Se noi dovessimo scomparire, che Dio ci protegga, allora sarà il turno della Lettonia, della Lituania, dell'Estonia ecc... Fino al muro di Berlino, credetemi"
> 
> MOLDAVIA PRESENTA ADESIONE D'URGENZA ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA


Sono stato zitto fino ad ora perché ovviamente una guerra fuori casa ti spaventa un po' e son discorsi delicati. Ho preferito farmi un quadro generale ma più ascolto, più mi informo e più mi sembra che Putin abbia ragione...
SIA CHIARO CHE NON SONO PRO GUERRA ANZI... però nei commenti di quelli contro Putin c'è un punto in comune che non considerano che la guerra non è iniziata qualche giorno fa ma 8 anni fa. Se è vero che gli Ucraini sono 8 anni che sparano sui Russi e non rispettano gli accordi, se la sono cercata. Se passi anni a sparare ai Russi poi non lamentarti quanto questi si girano e ti mordono o no? Facile fare i bulli quando l'altro non risponde, poi la Russia si incazza e subito vanno a piangere dall'Europa e la NATO per farsi aiutare... Ovvio che adesso è incavolato e vuole ararli a zero se non si arrendono, sono 8 anni che ci va leggero e non è cambiato niente, adesso ci prova con le cattive. Sarebbe il colmo se la terza guerra mondiale scoppia per difendere dei nazisti quando la seconda è scoppiata per fermarli 
Saluti a tutti


----------



## Controcorrente (3 Marzo 2022)

Gito ha scritto:


> Sono stato zitto fino ad ora perché ovviamente una guerra fuori casa ti spaventa un po' e son discorsi delicati. Ho preferito farmi un quadro generale ma più ascolto, più mi informo e più mi sembra che Putin abbia ragione...
> SIA CHIARO CHE NON SONO PRO GUERRA ANZI... però nei commenti di quelli contro Putin c'è un punto in comune che non considerano che la guerra non è iniziata qualche giorno fa ma 8 anni fa. Se è vero che gli Ucraini sono 8 anni che sparano sui Russi e non rispettano gli accordi, se la sono cercata. Se passi anni a sparare ai Russi poi non lamentarti quanto questi si girano e ti mordono o no? Facile fare i bulli quando l'altro non risponde, poi la Russia si incazza e subito vanno a piangere dall'Europa e la NATO per farsi aiutare... Ovvio che adesso è incavolato e vuole ararli a zero se non si arrendono, sono 8 anni che ci va leggero e non è cambiato niente, adesso ci prova con le cattive. Sarebbe il colmo se la terza guerra mondiale scoppia per difendere dei nazisti quando la seconda è scoppiata per fermarli
> Saluti a tutti


Solo un piccolo particolare, questo è il racconto di propaganda, non la realtà. La situazione in Donbass è complessa, sicuramente nessuno è santo, ma altrettanto sicuramente è lontana dalla realtà raccontata dalla propaganda Russa (ma... hai sentito le dichiarazioni di Putin e Lavrov? Sembrano prese da un discorso di Hitler..)


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Gito ha scritto:


> Sono stato zitto fino ad ora perché ovviamente una guerra fuori casa ti spaventa un po' e son discorsi delicati. Ho preferito farmi un quadro generale ma più ascolto, più mi informo e più mi sembra che Putin abbia ragione...
> SIA CHIARO CHE NON SONO PRO GUERRA ANZI... però nei commenti di quelli contro Putin c'è un punto in comune che non considerano che la guerra non è iniziata qualche giorno fa ma 8 anni fa. Se è vero che gli Ucraini sono 8 anni che sparano sui Russi e non rispettano gli accordi, se la sono cercata. Se passi anni a sparare ai Russi poi non lamentarti quanto questi si girano e ti mordono o no? Facile fare i bulli quando l'altro non risponde, poi la Russia si incazza e subito vanno a piangere dall'Europa e la NATO per farsi aiutare... Ovvio che adesso è incavolato e vuole ararli a zero se non si arrendono, sono 8 anni che ci va leggero e non è cambiato niente, adesso ci prova con le cattive. Sarebbe il colmo se la terza guerra mondiale scoppia per difendere dei nazisti quando la seconda è scoppiata per fermarli
> Saluti a tutti


Putin ha volutamente lasciato il Donbas in quelle condizioni per otto anni. Avrebbe potuto fare la stessa cosa fatta con la Crimea, occupazione militare ufficiale senza inviare milizie irregolari.
Gli ucraini non avrebbero mai attaccato i russi, non lo hanno fatto in Crimea e non lo avrebbero fatto col Donbas.

Non lo ha fatto perché il Donbas instabile gli ha consentito di sfruttare la situazione al momento giusto, cioè ora che ha deciso di limitare le voglie occidentali dell'Ucraina.

Tra l'altro anche il "sparano sui russi" non è corretto tecnicamente. Il Donbas è territorio ucraino, tecnicamente si tratta di una guerra civile, non è territorio russo.

Per difendere quali nazisti poi? L'Ucraina è nazista come lo è l'Italia, cioè ci sono frange estremiste tipo forza nuova o CasaPound. 
Zelensky è ebreo tra le altre cose.


----------



## Controcorrente (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin ha volutamente lasciato il Donbas in quelle condizioni per otto anni. Avrebbe potuto fare la stessa cosa fatta con la Crimea, occupazione militare ufficiale senza inviare milizie irregolari.
> Gli ucraini non avrebbero mai attaccato i russi, non lo hanno fatto in Crimea e non lo avrebbero fatto col Donbas.
> 
> Non lo ha fatto perché il Donbas instabile gli ha consentito di sfruttare la situazione al momento giusto, cioè ora che ha deciso di limitare le voglie occidentali dell'Ucraina.
> ...


Corretto la Russia ha soffiato sul fuoco, di certo non ha fatto ciò che poteva per risolvere la situazione. E in ogni caso, c'era un cessate il fuoco, violato più volte dai separatisti nel 2021 (caso?), dopo che nel 2020 e 2021 la situazione era assolutamente sotto controllo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*PRIMO MINISTRO SVEDESE: "Voglio essere estremamente chiaro: è la Svezia che decide da sola e in modo indipendente la nostra linea politica di sicurezza".*


----------



## Simo98 (3 Marzo 2022)

Gito ha scritto:


> Sono stato zitto fino ad ora perché ovviamente una guerra fuori casa ti spaventa un po' e son discorsi delicati. Ho preferito farmi un quadro generale ma più ascolto, più mi informo e più mi sembra che Putin abbia ragione...
> SIA CHIARO CHE NON SONO PRO GUERRA ANZI... però nei commenti di quelli contro Putin c'è un punto in comune che non considerano che la guerra non è iniziata qualche giorno fa ma 8 anni fa. Se è vero che gli Ucraini sono 8 anni che sparano sui Russi e non rispettano gli accordi, se la sono cercata. Se passi anni a sparare ai Russi poi non lamentarti quanto questi si girano e ti mordono o no? Facile fare i bulli quando l'altro non risponde, poi la Russia si incazza e subito vanno a piangere dall'Europa e la NATO per farsi aiutare... Ovvio che adesso è incavolato e vuole ararli a zero se non si arrendono, sono 8 anni che ci va leggero e non è cambiato niente, adesso ci prova con le cattive. Sarebbe il colmo se la terza guerra mondiale scoppia per difendere dei nazisti quando la seconda è scoppiata per fermarli
> Saluti a tutti


Questo discorso fa il paio con l'altro estremo, cioè la propaganda occidentale 
Quantomeno siamo tutti d'accordo che questa guerra debba finire il prima possibile, ma non sarei così sicuro che in giro non ci siano persone che soffino sul fuoco appositamente


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PRIMO MINISTRO SVEDESE: "Voglio essere estremamente chiaro: è la Svezia che decide da sola e in modo indipendente la nostra linea politica di sicurezza".*


Per la serie, "La Russia non deve minacciarci di ripercussioni economiche e militari se decideremo di entrare nella NATO, decideremo noi cosa fare. Se ci entreremo o non ci entreremo decideremo noi".


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*USA: NO FLY ZONE SULL'UCRAINA IMPOSSIBLE SENZA SCATENARE LA GUERRA TRA NATO ED RUSSIA, IPOTESI DA SCARTARE.*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

Rublo ai nuovi massimi sul $, superati i 110 al cambio. Sull'Euro siamo fermi a 122,50, riassorbito il rimbalzo speculatorio e ritornati quasi ai massimi (122.87 di pochi giorni fa) . Mi vergogno a dirlo, ma già da ora ci sono begli investimenti da fare nel mercato.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PRIMO MINISTRO SVEDESE: "Voglio essere estremamente chiaro: è la Svezia che decide da sola e in modo indipendente la nostra linea politica di sicurezza".*


Non ho capito se si rivolge a Putin o agli Stati Uniti


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*MACRON SU TWITTER: "Ho parlato con il presidente Putin questa mattina. Si rifiuta di fermare l'attacco all'Ucraina. È fondamentale mantenere il dialogo per evitare tragedie umane. Continuerò i miei sforzi e contatti. Dobbiamo evitare il peggio."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se si rivolge a Putin o agli Stati Uniti


Rispondeva alla domanda di un giornalista riguardo le minacce russe.


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2022)

Gito ha scritto:


> Sono stato zitto fino ad ora perché ovviamente una guerra fuori casa ti spaventa un po' e son discorsi delicati. Ho preferito farmi un quadro generale ma più ascolto, più mi informo e più mi sembra che Putin abbia ragione...
> SIA CHIARO CHE NON SONO PRO GUERRA ANZI... però nei commenti di quelli contro Putin c'è un punto in comune che non considerano che la guerra non è iniziata qualche giorno fa ma 8 anni fa. Se è vero che gli Ucraini sono 8 anni che sparano sui Russi e non rispettano gli accordi, se la sono cercata. Se passi anni a sparare ai Russi poi non lamentarti quanto questi si girano e ti mordono o no? Facile fare i bulli quando l'altro non risponde, poi la Russia si incazza e subito vanno a piangere dall'Europa e la NATO per farsi aiutare... Ovvio che adesso è incavolato e vuole ararli a zero se non si arrendono, sono 8 anni che ci va leggero e non è cambiato niente, adesso ci prova con le cattive. Sarebbe il colmo se la terza guerra mondiale scoppia per difendere dei nazisti quando la seconda è scoppiata per fermarli
> Saluti a tutti


La questione non è così semplice. Partiamo dalla Crimea, occupata dall’esercito russo senza insegne, che ha obbligato il parlamento della Crimea ad un finto referendum sull’indipendenza (con esercito schierato attorno al parlamento). Per il donbass c’era sicuramente una maggioranza di persone che si sentivano russe (parliamo comunque di poco più della metà), chissà come la pensano ora però. Anche li sono comunque intervenuti gli omini verdi senza vessilli


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MACRON SU TWITTER: "Ho parlato con il presidente Putin questa mattina. Si rifiuta di fermare l'attacco all'Ucraina. È fondamentale mantenere il dialogo per evitare tragedie umane. Continuerò i miei sforzi e contatti. Dobbiamo evitare il peggio."*


Di solito Putin fa il contrario di quel che dice a Macron…
A parte gli scherzi, mi sembra ovvio che Putin dica di non volersi fermare, a prescindere da quali siano le sue reale intenzione.
Io spero sempre che possano trovare un qualche accordo che ponga a fine a questo schifo. Oggi un piccolo passettino l’hanno fatto. Incrociamo le dita, anche se sono ancora pessimista.


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MACRON SU TWITTER: "Ho parlato con il presidente Putin questa mattina. Si rifiuta di fermare l'attacco all'Ucraina. È fondamentale mantenere il dialogo per evitare tragedie umane. Continuerò i miei sforzi e contatti. Dobbiamo evitare il peggio."*


È ammirevole il fatto che Macron viva nel mondo delle favole


----------



## Blu71 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MACRON SU TWITTER: "Ho parlato con il presidente Putin questa mattina. Si rifiuta di fermare l'attacco all'Ucraina. È fondamentale mantenere il dialogo per evitare tragedie umane. Continuerò i miei sforzi e contatti. Dobbiamo evitare il peggio."*



Ma Macron crede di poter avere tutta questa influenza su uno che massacra i suoi vicini?


----------



## danjr (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Di solito Putin fa il contrario di quel che dice a Macron…
> A parte gli scherzi, mi sembra ovvio che Putin dica di non volersi fermare, a prescindere da quali siano le sue reale intenzione.
> Io spero sempre che possano trovare un qualche accordo che ponga a fine a questo schifo. Oggi un piccolo passettino l’hanno fatto. Incrociamo le dita, anche se sono ancora pessimista.


Magari è la volta buona che si ferma. Il suo vero obiettivo è smentire sempre di più macron


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se si rivolge a Putin o agli Stati Uniti


Probabilmente enteambi, Ursula compresa pure lei


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *USA: NO FLY ZONE SULL'UCRAINA IMPOSSIBLE SENZA SCATENARE LA GUERRA TRA NATO ED RUSSIA, IPOTESI DA SCARTARE.*


* "Gli Usa non vogliono una no-fly zonesull'Ucraina perchè vorrebbe dire che le forze americane dovrebbero poi abbattere aerei russi e questo rischierebbe di causare una guerra immediata e diretta contro la Russia. Comporterebbe un'escalation militare che non vogliamo in questo momento"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MACRON SU TWITTER: "Ho parlato con il presidente Putin questa mattina. Si rifiuta di fermare l'attacco all'Ucraina. È fondamentale mantenere il dialogo per evitare tragedie umane. Continuerò i miei sforzi e contatti. Dobbiamo evitare il peggio."*


La guerra a suon di tweet. Davvero non capisco come non troviate sta cosa vomitevole


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * "Gli Usa non vogliono una no-fly zonesull'Ucraina perchè vorrebbe dire che le forze americane dovrebbero poi abbattere aerei russi e questo rischierebbe di causare una guerra immediata e diretta contro la Russia. Comporterebbe un'escalation militare che non vogliamo in questo momento"*


"in questo momento"

=

"mentre si preparano"

?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente enteambi, Ursula compresa pure lei


No era una domanda precisa sulle minacce russe.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2022)

Comunque vedere Navi da Guerra all' orizzonte di Odessa, è tanto spettacolare quando devastante allo stesso tempo

Pare roba da film per noi che le guerre le abbiamo viste giusto in TV


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La guerra a suon di tweet. Davvero non capisco come non troviate sta cosa vomitevole


Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano, sono i mezzi di comunicazione del giorno d'oggi, una volta c'erano i discorsi alla radio.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "in questo momento"
> 
> =
> 
> ...


Lo inquadrerei nel solito discorso sulla deterrenza. Dire “non entreremo mai in guerra contro la Russia” sarebbe stato un via libera ufficiale a qualunque cosa.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Di solito Putin fa il contrario di quel che dice a Macron…
> A parte gli scherzi, mi sembra ovvio che Putin dica di non volersi fermare, a prescindere da quali siano le sue reale intenzione.
> Io spero sempre che possano trovare un qualche accordo che ponga a fine a questo schifo. Oggi un piccolo passettino l’hanno fatto. Incrociamo le dita, anche se sono ancora pessimista.



Oggi è andata pure peggio del previsto, neanche fintamente si è parlato di trovare accordi stando alle dichiarazione. No Kiev, no pace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Gira da su twitter da 10 giorni
> Ti consiglio anche il video dove sta ballando con i tacchi alti vestito in lattice. Uno spettacolo !



L'ho trovato


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> e chi ci dovrebbe essere come capo di stato? un salvini ucraino andrebbe bene?


Chiunque abbia fatto della politica la propria professione. La provocazione non fa' presa, visto che al contrario tuo non voto (PD immagino)


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Oggi è andata pure peggio del previsto, neanche fintamente si è parlato di trovare accordi stando alle dichiarazione. No Kiev, no pace.


Allora nel mio pessimismo ho interpretato in modo troppo ottimista il, seppur limitato e temporaneo, cessate il fuoco.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano, sono i mezzi di comunicazione del giorno d'oggi, una volta c'erano i discorsi alla radio.


Mah, ci sono comunicati ogni ora, dichiarazioni, presidenti che passano più tempo su twitter che altro, c'è persino il canale per le webcam di kiev... a mio modo di vedere è tutto alquanto squallido.


----------



## Dexter (3 Marzo 2022)

Aggiornatemi: Putin alle 21 del 03/03 ha scoperto l'esistenza di Internet o é ancora il boomerone di sempre che crede nella Russia censurata e sconnessa dal resto del mondo?


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se si rivolge a Putin o agli Stati Uniti


Non mi pare che gli USA abbiano mai minacciato per scritto o per parola la Svezia ad entrare nella Nato o subire conseguenze  penso si riferisse alla minaccia ufficiale fatta a loro di un paio di giorni fa.

Ricordiamo che la Svezia fa parte della UE, tanto neutrale non è, ma non si sente di dover entrare nella NATO. Ovviamente se dovessero nascere dei blocchi e dovesse vedere la Russia annettere o puppettizzare paesi neutrali non ci penserebbe due volte ad entrare nella Nato. Così la Finlandia.


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PRIMO MINISTRO SVEDESE: "Voglio essere estremamente chiaro: è la Svezia che decide da sola e in modo indipendente la nostra linea politica di sicurezza".*


Oh ma la Russia attacca tutti i paesi delle gnocche ? 

Va bene si scherza per non piangere talmente la situazione è drammatica.

Macron mi fa tenerezza.
Prova ad usare la storia del ucraina per mettersi in mostra come grande leader... Tra qualche giorno dovrebbe iniziare la sua campagna elettorale per le prossime elezioni. Ma non sta facendo di certo una bella figura.
Sarei curioso di leggere qualche sondaggio su di lui dopo queste brutte figure.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Aggiornatemi: Putin alle 21 del 03/03 ha scoperto l'esistenza di Internet o é ancora il boomerone di sempre che crede nella Russia censurata e sconnessa dal resto del mondo?


Secondo me confida nel fatto che gran parte della popolazione occidentale (e in parte russa) è costituita da over 40/50, meno propensi ad usare internet


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Oh ma la Russia attacca tutti i paesi delle gnocche ?
> 
> Va bene si scherza per non piangere talmente la situazione è drammatica.



Se arriva ondata di immigrate svedesi divento fan della Boldrini e mi iscrivo a LEU.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> 5 milioni di rubli per tutti is the new 2 milioni di posti di lavoro per tutti. Erano amiconi, in fondo.


Sembrano i discorsi che faceva alla fine Ceausescu


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Rublo ai nuovi massimi sul $, superati i 110 al cambio. Sull'Euro siamo fermi a 122,50, riassorbito il rimbalzo speculatorio e ritornati quasi ai massimi (122.87 di pochi giorni fa) . Mi vergogno a dirlo, ma già da ora ci sono begli investimenti da fare nel mercato.


Ai massimi?
Al massimo ai minimi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (3 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho trovato



Grazie Stanis per la risata


----------



## Viulento (3 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Chiunque abbia fatto della politica la propria professione. La provocazione non fa' presa, visto che al contrario tuo non voto (PD immagino)


si bravo, c'e' proprio da fidarsi di chi fa politica di professione. bella gente.

ps. io non voto, mi fanno schifo tutti, da sempre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2022)

*Pentagono e Ministero della Difesa russo hanno hanno istituito una linea di comunicazione diretta al fine di evitare escalation militari non volute da entrambe le parti.*


----------



## Djici (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se arriva ondata di immigrate svedesi divento fan della Boldrini e mi iscrivo a LEU.


Tra Ucraine e Svedese non saprei dove sbattere la testa


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Allora nel mio pessimismo ho interpretato in modo troppo ottimista il, seppur limitato e temporaneo, cessate il fuoco.



Prendila come una chiacchiera da bar eh, non ho la benché minima presunzione di comprendere una situazione così soggettiva, stamattina avevo scritto e speravo in ben altro. 

Nel frattempo, nella stampa della Madre Patria, Dmitry Trudovoy, presidente del sindacato interregionale "Associazione dei lavoratori" a Kaluga, dichiara che "è improbabile che vengano chiusi di colpo affari internazionali così redditizi". 
A quanto pare, questa regione è un importante polo per la produzione di auto, ci lavorano 10 000 persone. Ma da lunedì si è interrotta la produzione di auto, lasciando tutti a casa. C'è chi sta facendo una correlazione alle sanzioni, dato che gli stabilimenti sono Mitsubishi, Pegeut, Volvo e Renault, ma a quanto pare è solo dovuta alla mancanza di pezzi di ricambio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Pentagono e Ministero della Difesa russo hanno hanno istituito una linea di comunicazione diretta al fine di evitare escalation militari non volute da entrambe le parti.*



Molto bene, fondamentale.
Alla prima richiesta di linea rossa i russi si erano rifiutati.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (3 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ai massimi?
> Al massimo ai minimi.



Lol, in effetti..  2 volte poi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Per chi crede alle profezie,dopo quella di Nostradamus è saltata fuori anche quella Baba Vanga,che nel 1979 disse :

"*Tutto si scioglierà come ghiaccio. Solo uno rimarrà intatto: la gloria di Vladimir, la gloria della Russia. Nessuno potrà fermare la Russia*"



dal momento che giorni fa avevo postato quella di nostradamus,mi sembrava brutto non riportare anche la sua


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La questione non è così semplice. Partiamo dalla Crimea, occupata dall’esercito russo senza insegne, che ha obbligato il parlamento della Crimea ad un finto referendum sull’indipendenza (con esercito schierato attorno al parlamento). Per il donbass c’era sicuramente una maggioranza di persone che si sentivano russe (parliamo comunque di poco più della metà), chissà come la pensano ora però. Anche li sono comunque intervenuti gli omini verdi senza vessilli


La Crimea nel referendum di indipendenza dell'ucraina aveva molto meno persone favorevoli del Donbass.
Le percentuali più alte in assoluto nei territori ex polacchi perché non sopportano i russi e per avere più possibilità di ricongiungersi con la madrepatria.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *USA: NO FLY ZONE SULL'UCRAINA IMPOSSIBLE SENZA SCATENARE LA GUERRA TRA NATO ED RUSSIA, IPOTESI DA SCARTARE.*


chissà se l'ha pensato Sleepy Joe o gliel'hanno suggerito

anche perchè oggi era oberato per faccende interne.
la polizia è stata scagionata per la morte di una delle vittime celebri (Breonna Taylor) per cui si inginocchiava con i BLM


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

comunque il Papa tra digiuno e discorso con l'ambasciata russa flop totale, altro che Giovanni Paolo II contro il comunismo


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

per chi vuole sapere i nomi


>



dietro i russi seduti al tavolo sta Vic Mackey, il poliziotto corrotto di "The Shield"


----------



## Milo (3 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque il Papa tra digiuno e discorso con l'ambasciata russa flop totale, altro che Giovanni Paolo II contro il comunismo



dovrebbe andare a vivere un mese a Kiev se vuole davvero smuovere qualcosa


----------



## Simo98 (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Pentagono e Ministero della Difesa russo hanno hanno istituito una linea di comunicazione diretta al fine di evitare escalation militari non volute da entrambe le parti.*


Mi sembra un fatto importantissimo, segnale che non si vuole trasformare questa guerra da regionale ad intercontinentale


----------



## wildfrank (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fuggono tutti da Putin, Georgia, Svezia, Finlandia, Moldavia...chissà perché. Sono tutti pazzi sicuramente...


Guarda che non hanno torto, visto che la Russia rappresenta il biblico " Re del Nord" del libro di Daniele, e caratteristica di questo "re" , che nel corso del tempo ha più volte cambiato identità, è stato l'espansionismo....impero romano, 3° Reich, URSS e ora la Russia. Davvero c'è da pensare male, anche se poi la profezia mostra che questo "re"se ne andrà nella "distruzione".... però intanto fa danni incalcolabili.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

*Bombardamenti a Kharkiv*


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Bombardamenti a Kharkiv*


Non c'era il cessate il fuoco per fare andare via la gente?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non c'era il cessate il fuoco per fare andare via la gente?


Solo nelle zone dove ci sono i corridoi umanitari


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Marzo 2022)

Vi riporto quanto mi è stato raccontato da caro amico, con moglie ucraina con tutta la famiglia ancora in Ucraina. Bado al sodo senza troppi particolari..ma oggi ho pianto insieme a lui.
Di due sorelle, una è scappata con i bambini al confine con la Polonia, dove l’aspettava un parente che li ha portati in salvo in Austria. Il marito di questa sorella è stato subito chiamato alle armi, l’hanno messo a guidare convogli che fanno la spola tra polonia e ucraina per trasportare munizioni e armi. Terrore perchè potenziale bersaglio russo. Un’altra sorella è rimasta in Ucraina insieme al marito e figlio di 18 anni. Il ragazzo al momento non è stato chiamato alle armi, lei invece sta lavorando giorno e notte in fabbrica a cucire divise militari. Il marito giorno e notte a produrre reti di metallo per arrestare avanzata mezzi russi. Il padre, 65enne, ha ripreso a lavorare e sta facendo turni bestiali a produrre enormi placche di acciaio con spunzoni da utilizzare contro i carrarmati. Sono consapevoli di essere in una situazione disperata, ma, cito testualmente, hanno molta più paura di tornare sotto la Russia che di morire. Ripeto, così che ognuno possa fare le proprie valutazioni: hanno più paura di tornare sotto la Russia che di morire. L’unica paura che hanno è per i bambini e della ferocia che si aspettano i russi mettano in campo da un momento all’altro.
Mi raccontava che, essendo stati a lungo filorussi, chiunque abbia almeno 40 anni a scuola faceva circa 6 ore a settimana, femmine comprese, a montare e smontare kalachnikov e roba simile. Lì i civili sono pronti a tutto, e sanno cosa fare con un fucile in mano. Non vogliono arrendersi.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto bene, fondamentale.
> Alla prima richiesta di linea rossa i russi si erano rifiutati.


Si ste tornando la guerra fredda


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'ho trovato


Se devo essere sincero il pensiero che stiamo mettendo in discussione il futuro dei nostri figli per salvare le chiappe a questi personaggi con tutto il rispetto per chi vive inprima persona il dramma della guerra un po mi infastidisce


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2022)

Banca centrale Russa vicina al Default ( tecnico ). 
Bene.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Banca centrale Russa vicina al Default ( tecnico ).
> Bene.


Fonte?


----------



## Milanoide (3 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per difendere quali nazisti poi? L'Ucraina è nazista come lo è l'Italia, cioè ci sono frange estremiste tipo forza nuova o CasaPound.
> Zelensky è ebreo tra le altre cose.


Oggi leggevo un articolo sui foreign fighters italiani di lunga data in questo teatro. Sembra che Casa Pound abbia simpatia per il campo ucraino, mentre Forza Nuova sia più filo Russa. 
(Si scrive Italia, si legge divisione perenne).
Filo russi anche gli estremisti di sinistra, più nostalgicamente fedeli alla posizione geografica di un attore che non c'è più (o agli slogan putiniani) che ad una lucida analisi che una volta si concludeva con l'appellativo di socialfascismo (poco social con questa cleptocrazia)

Possibile anche che una identità nazionale da sempre sotto pressione di cancellazione o assimilazione sviluppi atteggiamenti estremistici.
Questo non vuol dire negare il denso contributo ucraino alle brigate internazionali delle SS.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Banca centrale Russa vicina al Default ( tecnico ).
> Bene.


bene cosa ?
non è l'Argentina che fallisce ogni volta


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Banca centrale Russa vicina al Default ( tecnico ).
> Bene.


Speriamo sia vero


----------



## Masanijey (4 Marzo 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Vi riporto quanto mi è stato raccontato da caro amico, con moglie ucraina con tutta la famiglia ancora in Ucraina. Bado al sodo senza troppi particolari..ma oggi ho pianto insieme a lui.
> Di due sorelle, una è scappata con i bambini al confine con la Polonia, dove l’aspettava un parente che li ha portati in salvo in Austria. Il marito di questa sorella è stato subito chiamato alle armi, l’hanno messo a guidare convogli che fanno la spola tra polonia e ucraina per trasportare munizioni e armi. Terrore perchè potenziale bersaglio russo. Un’altra sorella è rimasta in Ucraina insieme al marito e figlio di 18 anni. Il ragazzo al momento non è stato chiamato alle armi, lei invece sta lavorando giorno e notte in fabbrica a cucire divise militari. Il marito giorno e notte a produrre reti di metallo per arrestare avanzata mezzi russi. Il padre, 65enne, ha ripreso a lavorare e sta facendo turni bestiali a produrre enormi placche di acciaio con spunzoni da utilizzare contro i carrarmati. Sono consapevoli di essere in una situazione disperata, ma, cito testualmente, hanno molta più paura di tornare sotto la Russia che di morire. Ripeto, così che ognuno possa fare le proprie valutazioni: hanno più paura di tornare sotto la Russia che di morire. L’unica paura che hanno è per i bambini e della ferocia che si aspettano i russi mettano in campo da un momento all’altro.
> Mi raccontava che, essendo stati a lungo filorussi, chiunque abbia almeno 40 anni a scuola faceva circa 6 ore a settimana, femmine comprese, a montare e smontare kalachnikov e roba simile. Lì i civili sono pronti a tutto, e sanno cosa fare con un fucile in mano. Non vogliono arrendersi.


Testimonianza trasparente e diretta. Grazie. 
Una curiosità, anche se in parte hai già risposto. Come vedono, almeno le persone nella tua cerchia di conoscenze, la posizione del loro presidente?
Si augurano una resa o appoggiano la resistenza?
Sono anche loro indignati per le gag al pianoforte e si sentono mal rappresentati per questo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)




----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Banca centrale Russa vicina al Default ( tecnico ).
> Bene.



Scelta inevitabile, vediamo quanto resiste la popolazione prima di andare a cercare il loro grande orsacchiotto tra gli Urali.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (4 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Se devo essere sincero il pensiero che stiamo mettendo in discussione il futuro dei nostri figli per salvare le chiappe a questi personaggi con tutto il rispetto per chi vive inprima persona il dramma della guerra un po mi infastidisce


Hai ragionissima Rosso Nero 70. Credo che il tuo pensiero sia riassunto da una frase di Paul Valery uno dei piu grande poeti francesi :

"La guerra è il massacro di persone che non si conoscono per conto di persone che si conoscono ma non si massacrano."


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Marzo 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Vi riporto quanto mi è stato raccontato da caro amico, con moglie ucraina con tutta la famiglia ancora in Ucraina. Bado al sodo senza troppi particolari..ma oggi ho pianto insieme a lui.
> Di due sorelle, una è scappata con i bambini al confine con la Polonia, dove l’aspettava un parente che li ha portati in salvo in Austria. Il marito di questa sorella è stato subito chiamato alle armi, l’hanno messo a guidare convogli che fanno la spola tra polonia e ucraina per trasportare munizioni e armi. Terrore perchè potenziale bersaglio russo. Un’altra sorella è rimasta in Ucraina insieme al marito e figlio di 18 anni. Il ragazzo al momento non è stato chiamato alle armi, lei invece sta lavorando giorno e notte in fabbrica a cucire divise militari. Il marito giorno e notte a produrre reti di metallo per arrestare avanzata mezzi russi. Il padre, 65enne, ha ripreso a lavorare e sta facendo turni bestiali a produrre enormi placche di acciaio con spunzoni da utilizzare contro i carrarmati. Sono consapevoli di essere in una situazione disperata, ma, cito testualmente, hanno molta più paura di tornare sotto la Russia che di morire. Ripeto, così che ognuno possa fare le proprie valutazioni: hanno più paura di tornare sotto la Russia che di morire. L’unica paura che hanno è per i bambini e della ferocia che si aspettano i russi mettano in campo da un momento all’altro.
> Mi raccontava che, essendo stati a lungo filorussi, chiunque abbia almeno 40 anni a scuola faceva circa 6 ore a settimana, femmine comprese, a montare e smontare kalachnikov e roba simile. Lì i civili sono pronti a tutto, e sanno cosa fare con un fucile in mano. Non vogliono arrendersi.


Grazie del contributo.
Anche io avrei una storia simile da raccontare riguardante la futura moglie di un mio amico, in Ucraina per fare i "documenti" ed ora bloccata sul confine con la Slovacchia. Il mio amico praticamente sta dall'altra parte del confine aspettando la donna in fila da giorni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*PESANTI COMBATTIMENTI PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA (COMPLESSO NUCLEARE PIÙ GRANDE D'EUROPA). 
VIDEO ONLINE MOSTRANO DEL FUMO PROVENIRE DALLA CENTRALE E I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERE LA CENTRALE PER VIA DEI COMBATTIMENTI. 
LE AUTORITÀ UCRAINE AVVERTONO CHE UN INCIDENTE CAUSATO DAI COMBATTIMENTI POTREBBE AVERE CONSEGUENZE CATASTROFICHE.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*ARRIVANO CONFERME, C'È UN INCENDIO PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHIA.

IL SINDACO DELLA CITTÀ DOVE È SITUATA LA CENTRALE: "UN INCENDIO CAUSATO DAI COMBATTIMENTI MINACCIA L'UNITÀ 1 DELLA CENTRALE, ED I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERLA."*


----------



## folletto (4 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pongo l'accento sul discorso di Putin, se lo avete visto.
> 
> 1) stanco, provato, voce stentata
> 2) NON è al Cremlino, con ogni probabilità è un bunker.
> ...


Sì, sembra alle strette. Storielle varie per giustificare i bombardamenti che colpiscono i civili (anche se un po’ di verità sulle truppe ucraine che usano le città per non essere spazzati via per me c’è), il minuto di silenzio durato 3 secondi, il volto più teso……si sente pressato dai nemici occidentali, da mezzo mondo e anche dai russi che contano. Speriamo non faccia pazzie


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO CONFERME, C'È UN INCENDIO PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHIA.
> 
> IL SINDACO DELLA CITTÀ DOVE È SITUATA LA CENTRALE: "UN INCENDIO CAUSATO DAI COMBATTIMENTI MINACCIA L'UNITÀ 1 DELLA CENTRALE, ED I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERLA."*



Riportato ora su rainews . Pazzesco..


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO CONFERME, C'È UN INCENDIO PRESSO LA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHIA.
> 
> IL SINDACO DELLA CITTÀ DOVE È SITUATA LA CENTRALE: "UN INCENDIO CAUSATO DAI COMBATTIMENTI MINACCIA L'UNITÀ 1 DELLA CENTRALE, ED I VIGILI DEL FUOCO NON POSSONO RAGGIUNGERLA."*


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*COMBATTIMENTI IN CORSO ALL'INTERNO DELLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE.
IL SINDACO FA SAPERE CHE I RUSSI IMPEDISCONO AI VIGILI DEL FUOCO DI AVVICINARSI ALLA CENTRALE.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Milo (4 Marzo 2022)

Ma sono pazzi? Sparano sopra una cosa che possono morire loro stessi all’istante???


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*La centrale nucleare, è parzialmente in fiamme, nonostante ciò continua ad essere colpita! I colpi arrivano da carri armati e mortai arrivati a ridosso dell'impianto.*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma sono pazzi? Sparano sopra una cosa che possono morire loro stessi all’istante???



Non mi pare l'unica ******* fatta dai russi in queste settimane..


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Прямая трансляция пользователя Запорізька АЕС








youtu.be





Mi sa che è questa, livestream all'ingresso dalla centrale.


----------



## Milo (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Non mi pare l'unica ******* fatta dai russi in queste settimane..



ma questa le supera tutte dai


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Live su rainews24, è quella del link


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> .



Leggendo i commenti sulla replica, dicono che è piuttosto difficile far rilasciare radiazioni, che ci sono diversi livelli di sicurezza, certo, se fanno saltare la corrente ed i generatori mi sembra di intuire che saltano tutti i sistemi e bisogna agire manualmente..


----------



## Shmuk (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La centrale nucleare, è parzialmente in fiamme, nonostante ciò continua ad essere colpita! I colpi arrivano da carri armati e mortai arrivati a ridosso dell'impianto.*



Senza parole.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Leggendo i commenti sulla replica, dicono che è piuttosto difficile far rilasciare radiazioni, che ci sono diversi livelli di sicurezza, certo, se fanno saltare la corrente ed i generatori mi sembra di intuire che saltano tutti i sistemi e bisogna agire manualmente..


Il problema è proprio che se le fiamme fanno saltare la corrente il sistema di raffreddamento e di sicurezza non funziona.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Rai: il portavoce della centrale nucleare ha confermato che è stato colpito l'unità 1 dove sono presenti reattori. Non può confermare perchè anche i loro dipendenti sono sotto tiro come i vigili del fuoco, quindi non sanno nulla..


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*I VIGILI DEL FUOCO SONO AL LAVORO PRESSO LA CENTRALE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA.
AL MOMENTO IL LIVELLO DELLE RADIAZIONI È SOTTO CONTROLLO.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*TELEFONATA TRA BIDEN E ZELENSKY RIGUARDANTE LA SITUAZIONE DELLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA.*


----------



## folletto (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *COMBATTIMENTI IN CORSO ALL'INTERNO DELLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE.
> IL SINDACO FA SAPERE CHE I RUSSI IMPEDISCONO AI VIGILI DEL FUOCO DI AVVICINARSI ALLA CENTRALE.*


Delle volte penso che forse il genere umano meriterebbe l’estinzione, l’uso del cervello è una pratica sempre più in disuso ormai, degrado sempre più difficile da arrestare


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Porca tro......


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*BORIS JOHNSON: "CON ATTACCO ALLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE PUTIN MINACCIA L'INTERA EUROPA".*


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BORIS JOHNSON: "CON ATTACCO ALLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE PUTIN MINACCIA L'INTERA EUROPA".*


Boris parla parla ma è quello che ha fatto meno di tutti


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Ovunque… ed è ancora peggio perché S&P ha appena tagliato il rating e il Default tecnico è praticamente certo visto che la banca centrale ha smesso di pagare le cedole.

Ripeto, bene così. L economia interna sta andando a rotoli.


----------



## UDG (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovunque… ed è ancora peggio perché S&P ha appena tagliato il rating e il Default tecnico è praticamente certo visto che la banca centrale ha smesso di pagare le cedole.
> 
> Ripeto, bene così. L economia interna sta andando a rotoli.


Non so fino a che punto sia un bene, anche per le altre economie, inclusa la nostra


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non so fino a che punto sia un bene, anche per le altre economie, inclusa la nostra


L unico modo per farmare quel pazzo è che gli stessi russi lo sfiducino. E per farlo serve che i grandi oligarchi perdano soldi, il Rublo oramai vale pochissimo e si moltiplicano le proteste interne per una guerra inutile che non vuole nessuno se non Putler


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non so fino a che punto sia un bene, anche per le altre economie, inclusa la nostra


Spero sia l occasione per tornare a produrre qua in Italia il più possibile


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

PER IL QUINTO GIORNO DI FILA LA BORSA DI MOSCA RIMARRA' CHIUSA


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L unico modo per farmare quel pazzo è che gli stessi russi lo sfiducino. E per farlo serve che i grandi oligarchi perdano soldi, il Rublo oramai vale pochissimo e si moltiplicano le proteste interne per una guerra inutile che non vuole nessuno se non Putler


si grosso modo è anche il mio pensiero

e a quanto pare anche quello di usa-nato


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non so fino a che punto sia un bene, anche per le altre economie, inclusa la nostra


Stiam parlando di un paese che economicamente ha un peso abbastanza irrilevante


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non so fino a che punto sia un bene, anche per le altre economie, inclusa la nostra


il problema è che va fermato

in un modo o in un altro

ogni azione ha ripercussioni piu o meno gravi ma questo intanto bombarda le centrali nucleari come stanotte quindi o in un modo o in un altro bisogna agire

e personalmente mi trovo d'accordo con il modo che stanno usando (se la strada del negoziato non porta frutti)


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Ma sti cerebrolesi stavano facendo bruciare una centrale atomica stanotte?

Ma figa, ma che gli dice il cervello?


----------



## Baba (4 Marzo 2022)

Gli oligarchi che si arrabbiano a tal punto da cambiare le sorti di questa guerra mi sembra poco probabile. Finirà prima il conflitto in Ucraina.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Marzo 2022)

Ragionando in modo cinico...
C'è chi dice di lasciargli l'Ucraina sperando che poi si fermi lì, ma c'è da fidarsi? Forse se la conquistasse ma dopo aver sperperato una grossa quantità di risorse militari, per un po' di tempo dovrebbe fermarsi forzatamente.

Poi in realtà entrano fattori diversi, più si va avanti e più ci saranno vittime e distruzione ed in ogni caso è l'Ucraina che deve decidere se difendersi e combattere o arrendersi.


----------

